# FR/DH-Laufradsatz Mavic 729 Felgen Hope Pro 2 Komplett



## Deleted 155698 (24. September 2010)

*Artikel-Nr.: 320 594 512 418

Verkaufe in o.g. Auktion einen TOP Laufradsatz fÃ¼r die Downhill- und Freeride-Shredder unter Euch ;-)...

*Der Laufradsatz wurde per Hand fÃ¼r mich von  GoCycle eingespeicht. Er war fÃ¼r meinen Freerider gedacht, hat sich aber als Ã¼berdimensioniert herausgestellt. Ich bin auf einen etwas leichteren Laufradsatz mit 28mm breiten Felgen umgestiegen, der fÃ¼r mein FahrkÃ¶nnen und die lokalen Strecken ausreicht. 

*Der Laufradsatz besteht aus folgenden Teilen:*

- Hope Pro II Vorderradnabe in Schwarz, 32 Loch, fÃ¼r 20mm Steckachse
- Hope Pro II Hinterradnabe in Schwarz, 32 Loch, fÃ¼r 135 / 12 mm Steckachse
- 2 Mavic EX 729 Felgen, 26" - 36mm (!!!) Breit
- 48 DT Competition Speichen 2.0 - 1.8 Schwarz 260mm
- 16 DT Competition Speichen 2.0 - 1.8 Schwarz 262 mm
- 64 DT Nippel 2.0 x 12 Alu Schwarz

Der Laufradsatz wiegt in Summe ca. 2.200 Gramm und ist nahezu unkaputtbar. Er wurde von mir nur ca. 150km bewegt, und hat nie einen Bikepark oder sonstige Downhillstrecken gesehen. Die LaufrÃ¤der wurden ausschlieÃlich in der Waldregion Haard in der NÃ¤he von Recklinghausen bewegt. Bis auf ein paar wenige klitzekleine Macken durch Steinflug ist er in neuwertigem Zustand.

Gekauft wurde der Laufradsatz am 22.10.2009. Der Laufradsatz hat einen Neupreis von ca. 400,- â¬ . Original Rechnung wird natÃ¼rlich beigefÃ¼gt. Es besteht somit auch noch Restgarantie von Ã¼ber einem Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 155698 (25. September 2010)

Bis auf weiteres erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

